# Website/Forum Testers needed



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Don's post about setting up a phpBB forum (the type used by GCAS and CAFE) finally motivated me enough to give it a try it myself. Earlier this week I somehow managed to install, update, and set up a phpBB forum on our server 

Now that the forum is operational I'm looking for 2-3 SWOAPE members who are interested in helping test out the forum. If you have a little bit of time over the next few days, send me a PM or e-mail and I will send you the link to the forum


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

time? whats that?


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been running my own vbulletin site for close to 8 yrs. If you run into any issues, let me know. I would be happy to assist you.

A couple of other sites I designed and installed are located here and here. I have been coding for quite some time and would be happy to help you out if you get into a jam and need some help/answers.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll help test. Here I go!


----------

